# Gnu CX2500 vs Sintered base



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi,

Is there much difference between the two?

Thanks!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

its gnus extruded base.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

does it affect the board's performance or lifespan? would i have to wax it more regularly? will i have less travel on traverses?


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

The board won't be as fast and will be more prone to scratches.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

phylisss said:


> does it affect the board's performance or lifespan? would i have to wax it more regularly? will i have less travel on traverses?


Like mentioned in the post above, the main thing is it won't be as fast as a sintered base. I don't think the lifespan is much different. It is said that sintered bases are more durable, but I haven't really noticed much of a difference.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> Like mentioned in the post above, the main thing is it won't be as fast as a sintered base. I don't think the lifespan is much different. It is said that sintered bases are more durable, but I haven't really noticed much of a difference.


Sintered bases are WAY more durable. I have ridden over the same rock patches as my friends, come out with minor scratches while they got core shots.

edit: to add to that, I believe the lifespan would be longer on a sintered board based on it's durability.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

SB4L said:


> Sintered bases are WAY more durable. I have ridden over the same rock patches as my friends, come out with minor scratches while they got core shots.
> 
> edit: to add to that, I believe the lifespan would be longer on a sintered board based on it's durability.



That's what I've read/heard, but haven't experienced for myself. Although the big difference may be that I ride my sintered board much harder than my old board that was extruded. That board lasted a long time without any major damage but I never took it through the type of terrain I ride on my newer board.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Fact: Sintered bases are harder
Fact: Sintered bases are faster
Fact: Extruded bases are cheap


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

extruded may last longer cause hey are real easy to repair, but if u fuck up a sintered (which is harder to do) it will be very hard to repair so i duno bout lasting longer, prob both round the same if maintained.

the extruded is softer, slower (but if u keep an extruded waxed properly you shouldn't notice a speed diff)
extruded u must wax more often in general. i have a sintered on my agent and i find i have to wax it like every time i go, but i am riding man made shit so, duno...


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

twin89 said:


> the extruded is softer, slower (but if u keep an extruded waxed properly you shouldn't notice a speed diff)
> extruded u must wax more often in general. i have a sintered on my agent and i find i have to wax it like every time i go, but i am riding man made shit so, duno...



Do you mean a hot wax or the regular kind of waxing that i could do myself in 5 mins? and how often is regular? im guessing probably more now that its nearing the end of the season...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

In the end sintered bases will last you longer and work very well with wax in order to create a better glide. 

Rub-on/spray wax will literally last you maybe 3-4 runs depending on the terrain. If you're riding on fresh natural snow, it's not as hard on your base...however machine made snow is harder/ice-like and will wear your base down alot faster. 

A good hot wax will last you a good week, obviously depending on how often/long you ride. Hot waxes also works better with your base for 3 reasons:

1) Increases the life-span of your base.
2) Creates a better glide...making it easier for your to keep your speed along those flat traverses (if you want the full physics explanation let me know).
3) Your base will not damage as much if you run over some rocks...and if it does, it's a hell of a lot easier to repair.

There is a lot of literature of waxing your board yourself and trust me...it is super simple. Proper hot waxing from base cleaning to structuring usually doesn't take any longer than 45 minutes and you get a great deal of satisfaction from doing it...it's like fixing your own car.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

twin89 said:


> extruded may last longer cause hey are real easy to repair, but if u fuck up a sintered (which is harder to do) it will be very hard to repair so i duno bout lasting longer, prob both round the same if maintained.
> 
> the extruded is softer, slower (but if u keep an extruded waxed properly you shouldn't notice a speed diff)
> extruded u must wax more often in general. i have a sintered on my agent and i find i have to wax it like every time i go, but i am riding man made shit so, duno...


So true. My deck seems wear down quickly in spring conditions and icy days. Made made snow kills the base. Decided to buy the gear to wax my board myself. With sintered you really have to keep it maintained to keep it slick.


----------

